# ReEncoding DVD/Blueray video with CUDA?



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

i've searched and i havent found anything about this idea i had.

perhaps its a dumb idea but it came to me a few minutes ago.

my i7 wants to take 4 hours to reencode a 30gb blueray which seems painfully long if you ask me.

then i got to thinking.... 

GPU's could probably do it faster right?

im looking over this CUDA thing and i have no idea what im doing here. im not a coder/programmer at all so im putting this idea out there for someone to work on. 

i'd love to see something come of this. 

any idea where to start?


----------



## driver66 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.badaboomit.com/

This does it
I think..........


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Badaboom is crap for quality tho. The best quality unfortunately comes from cpu encoding still.

But, a close second is using CUDA with Mediacoder. It's a bit more technical to set up, as you actually need to know a little about some of the settings if you want the best quality, but it's capable of 200+fps on HD encodes.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just want to up-convert my media to HD content.  I tried Magic Video Converter, but that just makes different formats, avi to mov ect.

What do you use fit?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I just want to up-convert my media to HD content.  I tried Magic Video Converter, but that just makes different formats, avi to mov ect.
> 
> What do you use fit?



Upconversion is pointless. It wastes space and accomplishes nothing. Upconvertion should be done on the hardware end during output.


----------

